# Basso Diamante



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone on this forum own this frame? If so, could you please give me the low down etc. Cheers


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey Nice! I know this is an old thread but I was just searching for info on the Basso Diamante recently and saw your old thread. Seeing as no one responded, I didn't want you feeling dejected, so I am now responding! 

I don't know if you ever found out more info but poster NENAD had the newer version of the Diamante. His pictures of the frame look really nice. Those zebra stripe carbon weaves reminds me of the way Fondriest made their TF1 Top Carbon- just absouletly sick, wicked nice! Unfortunately, NENAD ended up selling it, so I guess you can read into that. 

Where is your latest search in bikes taking you these days? What are you eyeing for your future purchase? Ride ON!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi.......how are you. My Colnago C59 landed today  Very happy. Now, the process of building it up!


----------

